# Yahoo- Left Coast Bias: MLB on TV Will Be A-OK (Broadcasting and Cable)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The A-Rod steroid scandal stinks on many, many levels; but it won't hurt Major League Baseball...View the full article


----------

